# will it fit jo ? sounds rude lol



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

how big's your garden jo ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 1235
> 
> how big's your garden jo ?



My, what a big one Shawn, I wonder what thats a substitute for ???!!! Yeah, no sweat, our back garden is about 1500sq metres! 


Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> My, what a big one Shawn, I wonder what thats a substitute for ???!!! Yeah, no sweat, our back garden is about 1500sq metres!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


when i said we will be going spain a lot more it made sense to buy one and we got it at the right price. 32ft from tip to toe i would love a month over there we are working on tina's boss as we speak lol. if we dont find anywere for the right price next year stuff it we wont have to now thats the way i look at it. thats my new home just got to time it right with the business sale etc and im off then


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> when i said we will be going spain a lot more it made sense to buy one and we got it at the right price. 32ft from tip to toe i would love a month over there we are working on tina's boss as we speak lol. if we dont find anywere for the right price next year stuff it we wont have to now thats the way i look at it. thats my new home just got to time it right with the business sale etc and im off then


You got an HGV licence then JK?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

stravinsky said:


> you got an hgv licence then jk?


yes passed it 4 months ago i used to have class 1 anyway but got caught for drink driving and lost all my class;s as u do so i had to retake. Its only a 9.9 ton anyway. It never made its reserve at auction so we have put a daft offer in and they have accepted


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yes passed it 4 months ago i used to have class 1 anyway but got caught for drink driving and lost all my class;s as u do so i had to retake. Its only a 9.9 ton anyway. It never made its reserve at auction so we have put a daft offer in and they have accepted


Do you need to take out a mortgage ..... for the ferry fare


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Do you need to take out a mortgage ..... for the ferry fare



They are very difficult to site in the UK. We went to Newark when we bought ours and they had a handful of them there. But we ended up with a 28' Rapido and we had enough difficulty with that. Quite a few sites wouldnt take us when we rang to book. You tend to have to go to the big organised sites, or just suss out which ones take you.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> They are very difficult to site in the UK. We went to Newark when we bought ours and they had a handful of them there. But we ended up with a 28' Rapido and we had enough difficulty with that. Quite a few sites wouldnt take us when we rang to book. You tend to have to go to the big organised sites, or just suss out which ones take you.


JO HAS VERY KINDLY OFFERED HER GARDEN WHEN WE GO OVER BENAL END 
sorry dam cap lock im a legend for it 
we are not intrested in using it in the uk at all.
as u no we want the spain dream well thats are first step no stopping me now i have this beauty  mobile home outright purchase is my aim but this will do for now infact i would be happy with it for good it's the other half who wont last without 4 walls 
i have my own very large unit in the uk which is were it will live for the next few months we are coming over in november but im unsure if i would bring it over then or not, as flights are so cheap around that time and we can get hotels cheap enough in nov. i no were u are on about in newark on the island been there seen the prices  frightning. as pointed out not sure on ferry prices yet either  any idea ?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Do you need to take out a mortgage ..... for the ferry fare


hopefully cheapish lol i havent a clue. but it dont really matter because we will more than likely leave it in spain to be honest be nice to have when we make the move anyway


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just book well in advance if you come over here. Theres a big Park at Oliva Playa, but even thy couldnt fit that rig in.



jkchawner said:


> JO HAS VERY KINDLY OFFERED HER GARDEN WHEN WE GO OVER BENAL END
> sorry dam cap lock im a legend for it
> we are not intrested in using it in the uk at all.
> as u no we want the spain dream well thats are first step no stopping me now i have this beauty  mobile home outright purchase is my aim but this will do for now infact i would be happy with it for good it's the other half who wont last without 4 walls
> i have my own very large unit in the uk which is were it will live for the next few months we are coming over in november but im unsure if i would bring it over then or not, as flights are so cheap around that time and we can get hotels cheap enough in nov. i no were u are on about in newark on the island been there seen the prices  frightning. as pointed out not sure on ferry prices yet either  any idea ?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Just book well in advance if you come over here. Theres a big Park at Oliva Playa, but even thy couldnt fit that rig in.


any idea on ferry prices


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> any idea on ferry prices


Not a clue, only took it abroad once when we went to Amsterdam, and that was a few years back.

6m x 2m in November is about £100 return Dover Calais according to P & O site


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shawn, how tall is this thing?? Cos altho we have the room in our garden, we have a lintle type thing over our entrance gate which it may not fit under???? But apart from that.... not a problem! Its not gonna do well around the narrow streets etc over here tho???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Shawn, how tall is this thing?? Cos altho we have the room in our garden, we have a lintle type thing over our entrance gate which it may not fit under???? But apart from that.... not a problem! Its not gonna do well around the narrow streets etc over here tho???
> 
> Jo xxx


You want that parked in your garden?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> You want that parked in your garden?


Possibly, I have the room, altho I'm thinking its not only gonna be too tall to get under the gate lintel at the entrance to my house, but at 32ft its gonna struggle around some of the narrow streets, hairpin bends and bumpy roads, etc that tend to be everywhere in Spain

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Won't its chemical toilet need emptying and the water replenishing/electricity recharged or something like that as well, Shaun? Impressive RV, btw!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Shawn, how tall is this thing?? Cos altho we have the room in our garden, we have a lintle type thing over our entrance gate which it may not fit under???? But apart from that.... not a problem! Its not gonna do well around the narrow streets etc over here tho???
> 
> Jo xxx


i would have to check but around 11ft with the aircon unit taken in to account etc


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Won't its chemical toilet need emptying and the water replenishing/electricity recharged or something like that as well, Shaun? Impressive RV, btw!!


it has a built in geni its completly self sufficant on that score as for the toilet jo rose's will look fine and dandy  only joking


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Possibly, I have the room, altho I'm thinking its not only gonna be too tall to get under the gate lintel at the entrance to my house, but at 32ft its gonna struggle around some of the narrow streets, hairpin bends and bumpy roads, etc that tend to be everywhere in Spain
> 
> Jo xx


harpin bends hump back bridge's chicanes reversing no problem
jo can do it all for me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the lintle and gate I'm talking about! I'm 5ft 7in and standing there like a lemon to give you some perspective!!!! Hell, I've put on weight - DIET TIME!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> the lintle and gate I'm talking about! I'm 5ft 7in and standing there like a lemon to give you some perspective!!!! Hell, I've put on weight - DIET TIME!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


well it's either make the rv a softtop demolish your gates or look eleswere then  and to make matter's worse it's nearly 12ft jo that look's like a right old palace u have there girl. he must be selling plenty of tv's


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> well it's either make the rv a softtop demolish your gates or look eleswere then  and to make matter's worse it's nearly 12ft jo that look's like a right old palace u have there girl. he must be selling plenty of tv's



Just measured it and its 10 ft - give or take! Also the road/track outside, leading to that gate has a sharp bend that almost turns back on its self... and it has a big dip that becomes a ford in the winter! So its a nono sadly!! Trade it in and get a smaller one!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

